# My neoprene items at flattening in the heat press. Suggestions?



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm trying to make neoprene koozies and wristbands but when I put them in the heat press they flatten too much. The koozies instructions are 375 degrees for 75 seconds medium pressure. It says on bigger presses try to press several at a time to help with flattening, but I don't need several. I've tried pressing with mousepads since it said to try several at a time. I've tried less pressure, putting cardboard in them...they've gotten a little better but I still feel like they are too flat. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mrsfarmer (Aug 4, 2006)

I tried my first can koozie last night and it flatten it right now. My instructions also said Med pressure. When I did the bottle koozie I used light pressure on a foam pad and it worked perfect. My only problem is having white on the seams show from not enough pressure.


----------



## gulfcoastcajun (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm having the same problem right now my koozies and mouse pads are flattening out


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

like its getting so hot the *neoprene or whatever rubbery stuff *is "melting" and flattening? like it will never bounce back to normal?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

It is just the way it has always been. I think most of us tried neoprene holders when first starting but once you get into it there really is zero money to be made for the amount of work and waste in the general market.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Try using some type of spacer on all four corners of your press. You need something solid that is a bit thinner than neoprene so that is compressed just enough to give you good contact to provide a crisp transfer. I have used pieces of hardboard, frp, etc., just depends on how thick your neoprene is.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

cprvh said:


> Try using some type of spacer on all four corners of your press. You need something solid that is a bit thinner than neoprene so that is compressed just enough to give you good contact to provide a crisp transfer. I have used pieces of hardboard, frp, etc., just depends on how thick your neoprene is.


I've never pressed neoprene items, but that sounds like a really good suggestion, which I may try if ever I do. Thanks for that.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes put more in the press to even out the pressure across the platen.

Or use a press with top and bottom heat, we dont have to use medium pressure...just good light pressure and we press both sides at once. You can get 100% coverage all the way around.


----------



## Crowmatic (Jul 18, 2018)

I've been doing koozies for awhile now and was having those exact issues.
I started using less pressure and found that sweet spot of image transfer but not to much pressure to flatten. 
Do your set up before you start your heat press and you should be able to get the pressure just right. Doesn't need much preaaure to transfer.


----------

